# Help w/Vintage Delta Band Saw Restoration



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)

Recently acquired this vintage 14" Delta band saw for FREE and need advice and counsel on how to go about restoring it-think I'm going to need a lot of help, this poor thing is in rough shape. It appears that all critical parts are there, but I cannot find a model number or decal-possibly painted over.

It's been abused, neglected, and sloppily repainted a metallic green-I think Deltas have always been grey-the stand feet are badly rusted 6" up, as if it may have been standing in water at one time. Someone messed with all the wiring, even replacing the on/off switch with a common wall switch. Can't tell if it once had the accessory shroud attached over the exposed belt, but it's gone now.

The top cover decal is faded, but says "Double-Duty 14" Band Saw, Delta Manufacturing Company, Milwaukee, WIS. The motor-loosely hanging on 3 bolts-is a 1/3 HP, KC Kingston-Conley Electric, and most likely a replacement. 
I'm hoping that the solid steel wheels and distinctive ribbed cover design may help someone out there identify it. I was told it was an early 50's era, but I suspect it may be much earlier than that. Vintage photos at OWWM indicate it might be an early model 890 from the mid-1930s. It's going to be a long winter


----------



## lobro2 (Aug 25, 2009)

try this link. I think this is your saw. Maybe even a contact to them with a pic will get you on the right track.
Good luck.

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/delta-band-saw.html


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Where exactly do you live and when's the next time you're going to be out of town? I can take that off your hands so you can enjoy your winter…

That's a beautiful saw - I had one exactly like it but it was a 10" (model 768). We had just had our 2nd child and I didn't have the time to restore it so I sold it. That was 5 years ago and I still have the bruises from kicking myself.

I believe this is yours right here http://owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=5690

The 1933 catalog doesn't even list a 14" bandsaw but the 10" looks just like yours.  It finally pops up in the 1935 catalog http://owwm.com/pubs/1141/2092.pdf page 30.

p.s. I have a very similar X-ray but mines higher up on the index finger and just barely broke the skin on the second finger. 3 surgeries, a week in the hospital, a bone infection, 2 kinds of staph infections and a PIC line in my left arm for 6 weeks.


----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes Steve, I think you nailed it again… (Sorry, I just had to say it).

My Delta appears to be a Model 892 from 1935. Saw and stand were $51.15, motor was $18.95, and the lamp was $1.50. Almost $75 in 1935-good to know that someone in the family once had money. Thanks for the info, and your offer to rob my home.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

To show you what a stand-up guy I am, I won't rob your house and I'll give you the full 75.00 retail price without even deducting anything for depreciation or the green paint job.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Try this:
http://wiki.owwm.com/(X(1)S(3lvwcb55bddaggvow1bm45jt))/Default.aspx?Page=DeltaSerialNumbers&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

They didn't always put model #'s on them. Mine is a 1946 or 47, no model tag, only a serial #. Somewhere I have a phone # for Delta customer service. They will tell you when it was made, by the serial #. Parts should not be a problem.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/delta-band-saw.htm

Ick, no never that site.

http://www.owwm.org (forum)
http://www.owwm.com (knowledge base/repository)


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Oh, Deltas from the 30's have a more green cast to the paint. Not metallic but much much more green mixed into the gray. Not the standard machinery gray the are now.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

It doesn't look to be in to bad shape. Unless the rust is real deep you should be able to use a wire wheel on an angle grinder or drill to clean it off and repaint it.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

It depends on how far you want to go with the restoration. I recently did a Delta 14" and completely stripped it. I used electrolysis to remove the rust and it also removed the paint. If you use that method be careful to not put the pot metal trunnions in the solution, they will dissolve. As has been mentioned in earlier posts www.owwm.com is a great source of info and sometimes parts.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Delta customer service : 1-800-223-7278


----------



## Lomafa (8 mo ago)

I also just acquired a Milwaukie Delta Wisconsin Band Saw. Decal says catalog 891. I am restoring it peice by peice. All the parts are intact. Need help fining model/year. Seems to be the original Delta 1/3 General Electric motor (Schenectady NY). It was painted green and ir came off eaily with degreaser; I deduce the original color is grey. I'm curious becauase it has stamped steel pulleys. Can anyone help assess what I have in it's entirety? New to this blog/forum website. I look forward to any feedback.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That "Catalog 891" refers to the open leg metal stand, Cat #891 or later referred to as #50-891.

You can date it by the serial number. Catalog number will be either 28-207 (Model #890) for the wood only model, or 28-307 (Model #880) for the wood/metal version. These machines did not come with a motor, as they were optional, so yours may be period correct but not supplied by Delta. Once you figure out the year made, you can go look at the Delta catalog for that year to see what was available for the machine at the time, options, accessories, etc… including catalog numbers.

Original color would have been a bluish/greenish/grey - there was no one real color as they varied slightly between batches and even the same model years depending on who supplied the paint. Lots of folks just use Rustoleum dark machinery grey. Alternatively, if you are a purist, you can find an unmolested part of the saw and have the paint store color match it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

